# Ranch work?



## frida (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi! I'm wondering if anyone know any good ranches in Australia? I'm from Sweden and when I'm done with school I'm thinking about going abroad, to USA or Australia to work on a ranch for maybe a summer or a whole year . Do anyone know how to make it happen or who I can talk to? I would appreciate it a lot!


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

They're called cattle or sheep stations in Australia. Are you female? You could probably get work as a governess tutoring the owners kids if you're well educated with very good English. Otherwise the work is pretty much 'man's work' in the sense that you probably wouldn't get taken seriously as a potential employee if you're female or possibly even if you're a soft city type of guy. Might be wrong though and there might even be stations that have a programme for taking overseas people but I suspect if they do then they probably sell it as a tourist experience and you might work for free with just food and lodgings. Depending on where the station is it could be very isolating work. In my experience country men aren't exactly known for chitter chatter. this site is quite informative.

Finding Work In Australia: Working On Cattle Stations (Ranches)

Alternatively there are agricultural farms that take what they call WWOOFs WWOOF Australia Official Website which run a food and lodgings in exchange for work scheme. Might be a bit more hospitable than station work.


----------



## Orning (Jul 31, 2011)

Hej Frida
Australien är underbart. Det finns en firma i Australien som heter VisitOz, de hjälper dig med att komma igång, ger en introduktons kurs och garanterar job i Ouback Australia. Jag får tydligen ine posta länkar, men gå in på visitoz (punkt) org. Lycka till!


----------

